# Sir Frederick Clover



## sirfrederickclover (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Just dropped in to see if anyone can give me any information on the Tank Landing Ship 'Sir Frederick Clover'. Or where I might be able to obtain any photograhps of her.
I went up to Korea in her from Hong Kong to Inchon, horrible journey, caught the edge of a typhoon. We returned in a flat calm sea.
Any info wopuld be very much appreciated
Cheers and beers
Bill


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Bill:
Here are a couple of pictures of the plain old 'Frederick Clover'----I hope that it's the same ship
http://merchantnavyofficers.com/pp3.html

Bruce C.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bill,

No pictures as yet. Hope the following helps in some way.

http://www.biship.com/fleetlists/fleetManagedvessels3.htm

FREDERICK CLOVER BI Management 1961-1966 , Gross Tonnage 4255 
Built as *LST 3001 * in 1945, 1946 to the War Office renamed FREDERCK GLOVER, 1961-1966 managed by BI, 1966 sold to Panama renamed PACIFIC PIONEER, 1968 scrapped 


http://www.bpears.org.uk/NE-Diary/Bck/Warships2.html#W45 

VICKERS ARMSTRONG NAVAL YARD - TYNE ... Built ...
the aircraft maintenance ship 'HMS Perseus' - *the tank landing ship 'LST 3001' * - 'HM Submarine Vagabond'


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce,

That is her. Your pictures tie in with the information I uncovered. Bill will be most impressed! (Thumb)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Gulpers, I guess we're in clover, as the saying goes. (sorry, 'bout that!)

There's also a small picture of her at the following URL, but she's obscured by boxcars and dock equipment. The story may be of some interest.
http://www.swmaritime.org.uk/article.php?articleid=11&atype=a

Bruce C.


----------



## Martin Fairway (Sep 21, 2020)

sirfrederickclover said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> Just dropped in to see if anyone can give me any information on the Tank Landing Ship 'Sir Frederick Clover'. Or where I might be able to obtain any photograhps of her.
> I went up to Korea in her from Hong Kong to Inchon, horrible journey, caught the edge of a typhoon. We returned in a flat calm sea.
> ...


Hi I do have a photo of Frederick Clover my Dad Martin Roche was an officer on her possibly navigator. I will search my stuff and post a photo this site. Do you have any info on him?? Thanks Martin


----------

